# Holst MSS found in NZ



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...in-new-zealand-library?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

Why in New Zealand? How did it get there?

It would be nice to hear these.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

distantprommer said:


> Why in New Zealand? How did it get there?
> 
> It would be nice to hear these.


Lots of things I wonder why on earth are happing in one place or another, but perhaps we will know one day.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

distantprommer said:


> Why in New Zealand? How did it get there?


See http://www.rhinegold.co.uk/classical_music/holst-manuscripts-discovered-new-zealand/ for one suggestion (at the end). Still very much maybe and not sure but something to chase up. What we can find is this:

Stanley Farnsworth was a flautist. He was a boy apprentice at Kneller Hall School of Military Music and served in the army. He was also an all-round musician, played the cello, accompanied on the piano and composed and scored tuneful salon pieces. Unambitious, he accepted the London Theatre scene as his main source of income. His last engagement was in the Drury Lane Theatre orchestra for "My Fair Lady" (1958 ish) after which he, his wife, daughter and son-in-law emigrated to New Zealand. He died in 1970.

Kneller Hall is of course the Royal Military School of Music where Holst premiered his Military band Suites.

Source - http://www.alexandercenter.com/pa/fluteiii.html


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Fascinating! It's very interesting, the way early twentieth century composers helped to collect and arrange folk music. 
I remember as part of my MA research visiting Cecil Sharp House in London, and looking through manuscripts of folk songs sung by Herefordshire gypsies and collected by Ralph Vaughan Williams - he had *dreadful* handwriting! 
Holst's looks a bit neater...

Thanks, Simon Templar. :tiphat:


----------

